
Modern Concepts for Notre-Dame's Reconstruction - cryo
https://mymodernmet.com/notre-dame-spire-concepts/
======
deogeo
"Though acknowledging the difficulties of balancing the old and the new, most
seem in agreement that the church needs to move forward with the times, just
as it did when construction was necessary in the past."

Is there any crime against art and beauty that can't be laundered with "move
forward with the times"?

------
tomatotomato37
I'm fine with the spire redesigns, but why do all these have glass roofs‽
You're either going to be illuminating a stone vault, or you're going to be
blowing out the rose window effect and turning the cathedral into a
greenhouse.

If you have to be modern than plate the roof with recycled solar cells for
that deep blue gem effect.

------
slang800
Why do we need to reinvent Notre-Dame? Why not just rebuild it as it was,
accurately matching the original design?

~~~
ThJ
The spire was rebuilt in the 19th century because the old one had fallen
apart. As far as I can tell from Wikipedia, it was a replica of the original
one.

As for why people are talking about redesigning it? I think this is down to
Europe's rejection of classical art and craftsmanship, whereas in the United
States, imitating classical art remains popular. That's what American 2D
animation studios such as Disney did, for example. The only art school in
Italy that teaches Renaissance painting techniques was set up by Americans. Go
figure.

To a European who views himself as a cosmopolitan with sophisticated tastes,
creating such pastiches is seen as vulgar and even grotesque. The past must be
rejected. Post-modernism, abstract art and oddly shaped buildings, is where
it's at now.

I'm from Europe myself and I reject this bizarre way of thinking and admire
the old masters. Judging by all the hideous architecture being created,
however, I am swimming against the current.

~~~
ThJ
TL;DR: Snobbery.

~~~
bugdisp
Personally I think there is nothing more snobbish than post-modern art. It is
quite literally designed to insult, confuse, befuddle, and humiliate the
observer. Not to say there aren't fabulous works of post modern art, usually
the earlier works. But, sadly, I think most of it is genuinely horrible.

------
return1
That s no longer a gothic cathedral. And considering that it's not a public
building like the reichstag, what's the point of doing that modernist crap in
a museum that is famous for itself. Norman Foster is 83 years old, and i think
his ideas have gotten old too, like this yawn-inducing greenhouse. At least it
could be something novel.

~~~
dragonwriter
> And considering that it's not a public building

It is, in fact, a public building of the French State.

~~~
return1
Right, not a government building then. Its main use is being a tourist
attraction.

------
therealforsen
The notre dame belongs to a traditional institution. It should be
reconstructed exactly the same as before, not by the modern aesthetics of
people who don't even attend church.

------
Gibbon1
I keep trying to bet people $5 that the new design will be a revolutionary
steel and glass penisoid.

No ones taking me up.

